# Anyone Have Experience with SECON Cameras?



## PondthePlumber (Sep 2, 2018)

I am looking into getting a basic sewer camera to expand my tool arsenal. I would love a Ridgid camera but it is currently way out of my price range. I found a camera that seems like it would suit my needs but I want to cover all my options. I'm interested in either information on this particular camera or suggestions for better options.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Welcome, btw.

If I were you, I wouldn’t. I can’t make out the price, but it’s in the $k’s. Less cost than a ridgid I’d contact customeyes. I paid about $6500 for mine plus an iPad. Ridgid technology in the reel with a WiFi transmitter, battery and charger. Batteries last forever!

So figure $7k, how much will you charge, how many jobs a month will you get using it, how long will it take for it to pay for itself? 

One bit advice I give anyone who wants to venture into drain cleaning is to “study” under someone who has been doing it for years. You can be put in a bind real quick! Financially and physically. Have liability insurance, scam as it is, but you need it. Make sure you have the proper business license for your state. I started with a DBA (doing business as), but will be upgrading to an llc soon.

You have a lot to think about and know about before you go into service and cleaning.

I’m not trying to put you down or insult you in anyway, I don’t know your experience. But I’d hate to see someone who’s new in the trade loose his shirt, get hurt or ruin someone’s house!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My camera: http://www.customeyescameras.com/cu...-2-sp-107-and-b-102-ss-200ft-self-level-reel/

Went up in price, but talk with the sales guy. Negotiat, maybe that’s why I got it cheaper. Good company. The tablet holder I got was junk.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like a basic chinese cam with a custom frame, all the rest look all the same except the tubing/rod.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

holy smokes that custom eyes is as much as a ridgid!!


----------



## PondthePlumber (Sep 2, 2018)

The SECON Micro is supposedly made in the US (I'm not sure if that means literally made in the US or just assembled) and is about $2,000. I would love to buy a high end camera but currently can't really afford one. But on the flip side I don't want to spend 2 grand and wind up with a piece of junk.
The company I work for is predominately new construction, and I don't think my boss has any interest in drain cleaning. So whenever a warranty situation arises where a line is blocked the work has been subbed out to another company. He mentioned that since I have an interest in doing drain cleaning that he might be open to splitting the cost of equipment with me (which I would be free to use on my own time) in exchange for me doing the drain cleaning for the company.
And I totally agree about having a mentor. One of the guys I currently work with is a long time service plumber (he just won't shell out the money to get his own machines). And several family friends are retired plumbers. So I have had quite a bit of coaching and guidance.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if you run out of drain work for the camera you can do colonoscopies on the side...both are $hitty jobs......


----------

